
PSequel – A Free PostgreSQL GUI Tool for MacOS - velmu
https://github.com/psequel/psequel
======
mattkrea
I'm a huge fan of
[https://eggerapps.at/postico/](https://eggerapps.at/postico/)

~~~
levlaz
+1, Postico is the Best PostgreSQL Client ever. Only thing that sucks is that
its only for Mac.

